# Reserve/Guard Physician Special Operations Opportunities?



## deadcactus (Mar 7, 2020)

Hello. I was hoping someone could offer some insights into potential opportunities for physicians in the special operations world from the Guard/Reserve (any branch) side of things or at least opportunities to deploy in a capacity that is staying busy and would allow for networking that would facilitate more opportunities in special operations down the line. I've read what I can find on things like pararescue, FRST, SOST, CCAT/TCCET, etc. but it's hard to tell what types of units have a reserve component members somewhere and what is reasonably possible to those not established in the special operations community. Exploring both potential deployments to volunteer for in the near future and to identify some more long term aspirations. 

Thank you for looking and any input you can offer.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Mar 8, 2020)

Good morning doc. What specialty do you practice?  That will make a huge difference in what SOF med opportunities are out there for you.


----------



## deadcactus (Mar 9, 2020)

Emergency Medicine. Sorry, I should have included that. Always trying to balance getting good advice with staying vague on the internet.


----------



## aflasa (Mar 26, 2020)

deadcactus said:


> Hello. I was hoping someone could offer some insights into potential opportunities for physicians in the special operations world from the Guard/Reserve (any branch) side of things or at least opportunities to deploy in a capacity that is staying busy and would allow for networking that would facilitate more opportunities in special operations down the line. I've read what I can find on things like pararescue, FRST, SOST, CCAT/TCCET, etc. but it's hard to tell what types of units have a reserve component members somewhere and what is reasonably possible to those not established in the special operations community. Exploring both potential deployments to volunteer for in the near future and to identify some more long term aspirations.
> 
> Thank you for looking and any input you can offer.


Medical school is a long way off for me, but I'd also like to know about this if anyone has information. I've definitely done research, and aside from the mention of a few NG Special Operations Resuscitation Teams, I've found precisely nothing.


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 26, 2020)

Search @SOSTCRNA posts. He has a lot of good information posted on this board about multiple medical units.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks, as Kaldak said, take a look at what we have discussed previously and I’ll be glad to answer more specific questions as I can.


----------

